# Facebook



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Facebook.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds just like MHF to me...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Worrying!!! :surprise:

Far too near the truth, and the reason I have no time nor patience with either Farcebook or Twatter.

*BUT *. . . it's a great pity because both of those have huge potential for very worthwhile serious usage. Just too much hassle to sort through the infantile crap!!

Dave

P.S. I speak as an acknowledged expert, having spent at least five minutes evaluating each one, before coming to a meticulously considered conclusion! :wink2:


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave, FB is really only another site like MHF but with a few more nut jobs posting on it, do what I do and just keep in touch with friends and family and keep abreast of local news as and when it happens instead of relying on the local newspaper which is nearly always two weeks late with the breaking news. 

Jim.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't be bothered Jim.

All the personal contacts you suggest can be very easily maintained using the phone (_gasp - shock, horror_ :surprise Skype or text/WhatsApp messages.

As for the news, I tend to avoid it where possible. Most of it is dismal anyway, and the media never let the truth get in the way of a bit of sensationalism!!

Slightly tongue in cheek above, but I am yet to be convinced that for most people there is any *need *for Facebook and/or Twitter.

Dave

P.S. I am at a huge disadvantage anyway since I don't eat breakfast. That's one huge topic of conversation I can't join in!! :crying:


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ahh skype, I think I hate that more than the phone  I don't like twitter, all the hashtag stuff and limited amount of characters per message. For me the ability to share a photo instantly with family and friends is the big plus for FB for me but each to their own. I never use the phone if I can help it, I am not the best conversationalist, if I could conduct all my social contacts by typing out what I want to say I would! 

Jim.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100, got me onto *WhatsApp* as we wanted to quickly exchange some pics and vids, but it seems hard to use, still early days.

Whats wrong with Skype Jim?, never used it so forgive, but isn't it one to one and you have control.

"I never use the phone if I can help it, I am not the best conversationalist, if I could conduct all my social contacts by typing out what I want to say I would!" Almost with you on that though, I put on a brave face but am quite shy really, more of a loner than a joiner, MHF etc suits me down to the ground.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Whats wrong with Skype Jim?, never used it so forgive, but isn't it one to one and you have control.


Skype is worse then the phone because you can see who your calling, or who called you and being an ugly sod I wouldn't want to inflict my hangdog fizzog on more people than I have to 

Like you I am shy, so shy sometimes that it makes me ill at the thought of meeting new people, my son got married 3 weeks ago and apart from doing my duty as a dad and posing for pictures I tried to blend into the background (difficult when your the size of a small country) and was totally aware that my new daughter in laws family found my lack of social skills weird. I hate being like this, I used to be the life and soul and would have been 1st on the dancefloor 10 years ago, as it is I still stuck out as being the only male in the wedding party pictures not wearing a kilt 

Jim.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We quite like Skype as we have family in Turkey, Madrid, Grimsby and friends stateside.
But I can't see whats wrong with e-mails to keep in touch. Why do people want the world to know everything.
Several people have suggested I use Whatsapp but so far I can't see any benefit.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jimblob44 said:


> Skype is worse then the phone because you can see who your calling, or who called you and being an ugly sod I wouldn't want to inflict my hangdog fizzog on more people than I have to
> 
> Like you I am shy, so shy sometimes that it makes me ill at the thought of meeting new people, my son got married 3 weeks ago and apart from doing my duty as a dad and posing for pictures I tried to blend into the background (difficult when your the size of a small country) and was totally aware that my new daughter in laws family found my lack of social skills weird. I hate being like this, I used to be the life and soul and would have been 1st on the dancefloor 10 years ago, as it is I still stuck out as being the only male in the wedding party pictures not wearing a kilt
> 
> Jim.


Brother from another mother, cept I'm so Svelt > > NOT  

The beauty of Skype is a faulty camera :wink2::wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> We quite like Skype as we have family in Turkey, Madrid, Grimsby and friends stateside.
> But I can't see whats wrong with e-mails to keep in touch. Why do people want the world to know everything.
> Several people have suggested I use Whatsapp but so far I can't see any benefit.
> 
> Ray.


What's up with you, didn't you get on then > > sorry.

New to Whatsapp, but it does mean no use of your included minutes (we have lowest tariff) if you have WiFi or a good data allowance, can send a vid or a piccy too, it'll do text or a voice recording, but no camera in your face so ugly btds like us can be happy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Kev.
Don't do 'minutes' as we have free (included) unlimited 24/7 to 102 countries on home phone and 52 countries on mobile phone.
So 'Whatsapp' so far has no use to us.

Ray.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I asked a media executive to explain the difference between Facebook and Twitter.

He said, "On Facebook you tell people you've just had a really good meal and give the details. On Twitter, you announce you've just farted."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brock said:


> I asked a media executive to explain the difference between Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> He said, "On Facebook you tell people you've just had a really good meal and give the details. On Twitter, you announce you've just farted."


Sounds about right


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

To be fair Facebook privacy settings allow you to see only what you want to see and the same for others


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pete4x4 said:


> To be fair Facebook privacy settings allow you to see only what you want to see and the same for others


As I said before Pete, I just can't be bothered when there are several preferable alternatives.

Skype does what you say without privacy settings, as does the telephone and texts or WhatsApp messages.

_(Well . . . apart from the eager beavers at GCHQ who have the ability to intercept just about any communication, other than two baked bean tins and a length of string. I bet they could even listen in to that if they shone a laser at the string!!)_ :surprise:

Nah. Luddite that I am, I have neither need nor interest in either Facebook or Twitter, but *why should I feel excluded or inferior* as some folk seem to imply. _(Not necessarily on here, I quickly add.)_

Dave :wink2:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I discovered a Bailey Motorhome Owners Group on Facebook a few weeks back, quite good info plus 30 of us are now getting together one weekend, wouldn't have known about it otherwise.
A lot of my other interests are now migrating away from Forums and onto groups on facebook, I think it is becoming a necessary evil for social groups.
I also found out yesterday that Groups on facebook have file storage areas to share info and as you have to join the group and be accepted they can operate as closed groups.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

May I refer the honourable gentleman from Daventry to my earlier comment in this thread.

_"BUT . . . it's a great pity because both of those have huge potential for very worthwhile serious usage. Just too much hassle to sort through the infantile crap!!"_

That's exactly the sort of usage I mean. I've no doubt there's some really useful stuff on there, but I would find it very annoying to jump through all the hoops before being able to converse with who I want - and only those.

As you so rightly say, it is becoming a necessary evil (_excellent description!!!_) but one that I/we all may have to embrace if we don't want to be left behind and "_out of it_". My brother and at least two friends never use their smart phones for anything other than making phone calls. When asked why they have a smart phone, they don't have an answer - but I guess they are losing out in a similar way to we stubborn sods who refuse to tackle Farcebook and Twatter!

I feel quite hypocritical now, having encouraged others many times on (_and off_) here to embrace the new technology (CoPilot for example! :surprise when I won't use either of those "necessary evils" myself!

Dave

P.S. Just had a lovely lunch of barbecued chicken marinated _(since last evening)_ in Chinese five-spice mix, with steamed dwarf French beans _(with honey and mustard dressing)_ and sauteed new potatoes. Plus a glass of home made elderflower cordial _(recipe available on demand)_ and a fruit salad of raspberries _(from the garden)_ and over-ripe nectarines soaked for several hours in Kirsch, with crumbled meringue topped with creme fresh and a couple of mint leaves.

P.P.S. I haven't farted yet . . . but give it time!! :surprise:

How am I doing? :wink2::grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whats for Tea (dinner) Dave.??

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm guilty of joining Farcebook and Twatter just to grab my name. Not that anyone else would, would they.?
And I am guilty of keeping an eye on son in Turkey and grandkids in Bournmouth and Grimsby. But rarely comment.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now in their 'wisdom' facebook has blocked my account.
To access my account again it requires me to input my birthday. Then tells me this is wrong?

I can't get into my account to query this or report. How do I get to solve this one please?

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Stuff all this Farcebook crap, if I want to converse I'll pickup the phone............it's amazing, you can actually speak to the person :nerd:


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Now in their 'wisdom' facebook has blocked my account.
> To access my account again it requires me to input my birthday. Then tells me this is wrong?
> 
> I can't get into my account to query this or report. How do I get to solve this one please?
> ...


Sorry can't help Ray, there appears to be no way to contact them, do you have any of the original set up emails they send?

I'm trying to find a way of stopping the friend emails every time some arse updates their sodding profile, but I need to be on it for a while yet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno Kev. We are away from home and the main PC. Plus as you say it takes time and we are trying to enjoy a vacation in the sun.

Agreed Tony. Got really peed orff with family that only use 'wotsapp' and spend hours thumbing their phones instead of using the phone.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Dunno Kev. We are away from home and the main PC. Plus as you say it takes time and we are trying to enjoy a vacation in the sun.
> 
> Agreed Tony. Got really peed orff with family that only use 'wotsapp' and spend hours thumbing their phones instead of using the phone.
> 
> Ray.


We're new to Whatsapp but use it quite a lot as we both have low call tariffs, so it saves the allowance for when we don't have wifi, we also use it to send pictures to a phone instead of email sometimes, it's come in very useful a couple of times when I had a problem with the van, I could send a picture to another phone, but like all these medias, we only use them when needed, it's not a way of life like it is for some.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I am going to defend Farcebook as I use it a lot to keep in contact with friends while travelling and I have also got in touch with friends I had lost contact with years ago, mind you some of the rubbish some people put on there is annoying I must admit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> Well I am going to defend Farcebook as I use it a lot to keep in contact with friends while travelling and I have also got in touch with friends I had lost contact with years ago, mind you some of the rubbish some people put on there is annoying I must admit.


I would never attack Facebook itself, or the way you use it GG, but I do find it difficult to use, (and the morons who fill it with crap) all I want to do is contact one person on there, but someone sent me a friend invite (or whatever it's called) and they are a fairly close friend, but now I keep getting info on all her friends, I'd unfriend her if I knew how to.

I've messaged the person I'm after (a nephew) but no response, and I can't even tell if the message has been read or not, it is so frustrating, but I have no other contact details hence using FB.

I even joined Twitter yesterday, but I'm not sure if/how you can search for a person.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK GG.
So whats my options?

Apparently because I tried to access Facebook from Portugal they decided someone was attempting to access my account.
I guess THEY never go on holiday.
For me to reinstate access to my account they ask for my date of birth. Apparently THEY have a different dob than me??

After many attempts to get back to the powers that be at Facebook I get a typical American response. 
Provide us with your Social Security number, JPEG of your passport or official government issued ID.

Yeah, I obviously don't carry all this whole travelling and even if I did I don't have the scanning facilities I have at home.

Do I need the hassle???
Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> OK GG.
> So whats my options?
> 
> Apparently because I tried to access Facebook from Portugal they decided someone was attempting to access my account.
> ...


 I'm puzzled as I never get that hassle when I forget my password or whatever and if they asked for my date of birth I'd be sunk as I never put my real birthday just silly dates like 1910 for the year. They do have my mobile number ( and my hotmail email address) and they usually text me a code number so that I can change my password.I don't know why you are getting all the jank stuff though, are you using an American VPN?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Facebook is OK if you restrict your information to friends and family and don't go public.

We have 32 people on the 'approved' list and that's it, plus the two or three groups we are subscribed to.

Kev: You can unfriend someone by putting the cursor on the top right-hand corner of one of their posts and following the instructions. I've done that to a few who spend their day asking you to share something they have found from another person. I really want original comments or pictures, not something that has been shared by half of the world.

Ramon: If you leave a contact mobile number or email address with FB they will contact you to verify your ID. We've had it happen in France but were able to confirm who we were quite simply.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Facebook is OK if you restrict your information to friends and family and don't go public.
> 
> Kev: You can unfriend someone by putting the cursor on the top right-hand corner of one of their posts and following the instructions. I've done that to a few who spend their day asking you to share something they have found from another person. I really want original comments or pictures, not something that has been shared by half of the world.
> 
> Peter


Is there a way to just stop the messages, I think on reflection I'd rather not unfriend as they might be upset by that.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is there a way to just stop the messages, I think on reflection I'd rather not unfriend as they might be upset by that.


That's what I do by unfollowing them ....they don't know you have done it either :grin2:

Visit the friend's profile & unfollow them there. Just click on their profile pic, go to their profile page & you'll see something like this ...a tick in a box next to the word following, That means you're following them & their posts can show up in your news feed. Just click the "Following" button and then unfollow to unfollow them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Mike, that worked, well I unfollowed anyway.

I am trying not to get involved with it as I may find I like it and start updating my profile and all the other crap you seem to have to do, to me it is solely a means of contacting one person, once they have another means of contacting me I'll pack it in.

Do you know if there is a way to see if my message to them has been read or not?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes GG and Peter.
They have my mobile and e-mail address and yes they have sent a code several times for me to change my password. But I am still locked out because after changing the password they then say that they just have to go through a security question. My date of birth.??
I always use my genuine dob and could never forget it. These dumb bastards just like Barclays managed to get it wrong their end. They have no idea just how much stress and hassle their wayward systems can create.

It took us two years and many visits to a Barclays branch in UK before they divulged a wrong dob for my wife.
We are ruled by computer software and controlled by online faceless nameless offices.

And no GG I did not use any vpn either to set up or access my Facebook account. But I still get sent US type demands.
I have now worked out how to get a picture in jpeg of my passport onto this Netbook and eventually will supply Facebook with it. Although it pisses me off to have to go through these hoops to such numn nuts who I wonder can I trust with my personal data??

Ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do you know if there is a way to see if my message to them has been read or not?


Sorry Kev, there must be a way but we don't use facebook that much and not messaging at all...I only use facebook to watch what the family are doing and see their pictures.

Do a google search bet the answer will be there


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do you know if there is a way to see if my message to them has been read or not?


If you use the Facebook messenger (click on one of the list of contacts at right side of screen) you can send a message to an individual by typing in the small box that pops up. Once they've read each message you get a "read" status appear.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Fair. 
You don't have to videocall on Skype. In fact most times I use Skype it's just like an ordinary phone call. 
The difference is it can be totally free if you have a wifi connection.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> If you use the Facebook messenger (click on one of the list of contacts at right side of screen) you can send a message to an individual by typing in the small box that pops up. Once they've read each message you get a "read" status appear.


I don't seem to have a list of contacts on mine?

Is there more than one way to send a message?

I find the whole thing more confusing than any web site I've ever been on, looks like one Nuke might have built, far to many things going on.

I've PMd you.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't seem to have a list of contacts on mine?


Hi Kev

I'm no Facebook expert but on my screen it shows a list of all my friends down the right hand edge of the screen and a green dot by the side of their name shows if they're online. To send a chat message to them you just click on their name.
Maybe your screen is configured different to mine?
You need to have them confirmed as a friend before they appear on the list.

PS: PM returned with a possible clue.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally five days later they have reinstated my account. But not fully as I still have to 'prove' myself.??
But I had to supply personal and private info to these incompetents before they would. Now can THEY be trusted?

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Are Facebook and Twitter as exciting as this thread?? :kiss:

I've just read it all, and am even more unexcited at the thought of joining either of them. :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just clicked on To Facebook or may be Twitter 

Im really scared

Out of my league

And I'm no coward 

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Are Facebook and Twitter as exciting as this thread?? :kiss:
> 
> I've just read it all, and am even more unexcited at the thought of joining either of them. :wink2:


They are just two more 'must have' cos 'everyone' is using them things we can all live without Zeb.
Look at all the latest apps someone keeps saying we must have. Most are pointless and time consuming. OK if your bored I guess.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There have been several mentions of Whatsapp above. Our family uses Viber which is very like whatsapp in that is gives you free communication (text, pics, video) on wifi.

I did try Whatsapp but uninstalled it because (I think I remember rightly) I found it too intrusive - would that be right?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Are Facebook and Twitter as exciting as this thread?? :kiss:
> 
> I've just read it all, and am even more unexcited at the thought of joining either of them. :wink2:


I'm reserving judgement on them both right now Dave, I used FB to complain about a local store of a national company the other day and they responded, I also joined Twitter just for the hell of it the other, but I regard them both as a bit of a tool, bit Like our Barry, very useful to have around, but not something you want to use a lot (think IT not music, which he's not that bad at btw) FB may also put me in contact with a family member, at which point I'll have done with it, as for Twitter, it was a weak moment milud, #sorry :roll: :roll:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I used FB to complain about First Choice, got an answer almost immediately so it is definitely the place to get some action!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes if you wish to go viral with a legit complaint that the firm has ignored when going direct then it is very helpful.Plus if you have a well spread out family it can be a boon for some to keep in touch.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't really use FB that much but decided to go and look for someone I used to know 55+ years ago

And there she was!!

Amazing - and we are now back in touch

Can't be all bad Eh?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most of my old friends have died. We now personally know 25 widows. Very depressing.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> Yes if you wish to go viral with a legit complaint that the firm has ignored when going direct then it is very helpful.Plus if you have a well spread out family it can be a boon for some to keep in touch.
> cabby


So whats the best way to do this Cabby?
Post on your own page or seek out the companies page and post?
I had a terrible experience with 'box.co.uk' who delivered my PC severely damaged and denied any responsibility as it was 'graded'.

Ray.
p.s. Just found Box.co.uk facebook page and posted. Doubt they will do anything about the damaged PC.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Go onto their web page and look to see if they have a facebook logo for you to click on and say how wonderful they are.Then post your comment, but do be factual because of the legal implications, plus ability to prove in black and white as it were.

cabby

I had a quick look and at the bottom of their website page is a list and facebook is in it so off you go and create havoc.


----------

